# FUR STOP ST. CHARLES SAT. FEB.29



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Had another great stop on Saturday. Looking forward to this next one.


----------



## paddleboy (Jan 8, 2010)

Hows the prices looking


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Everyone was happy, and asked when we were coming back. Bares'Sports downtown St. Charles. Rat $$ are stable. 231-258-2677 for info. Thanks. Roger


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Not reducing $$$. NEED RATS. Looking forward to the stop. Roger


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Is there a shop that you set up at? Never sold fur/carcasses before...


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Bares'Sports downtown St. Charles. Don't buy carcasses. Thanks. Roger


----------

